# Daten bei Formulareingabe nicht automatisch speichern (ACCESS)



## StressMaker (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Formular in Access erstellt, funktuniert super!
Mein Problem:

sobald ich irgendetwas in einem Feld ändere, wird das sofort in
der Tabelle gespeichert. Dies soll jedoch erst geschehen, wenn
man auf einen Speicherknopf drückt.

Vielen Dank schon einmal vorraus für die Hilfe

MfG Martin


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Dazu müsst du die "Feldbindungen" aufheben und die Speicherung auf Button Klick selbst implementieren...

Gruß Tom


----------



## StressMaker (4. Mai 2004)

Kannst du mir noch erklären, wie ich die Feldbindung aufheben kann?

Danke Martin


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Einfach indem du die jeweiligen Steuerelemente markierst und im Eigenschaftenfenster unter dem Reiter Daten die Feld Zuordnung zu einer Tabellenspalte entfernst.

Gruß tom


----------



## StressMaker (4. Mai 2004)

Mhm, ich ein  in dieser Sache musst du wissen 

Wie soll ich dann aber die Daten, die in der Datenbank stehen auswählen und bearbeiten?


MfG Martin


----------



## caraBr (15. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, aber schaffe es leider nicht zu lösen.
Wenn ich die Feld Zuordnung entferne, dann sind die Felder leer. Das ist auch OK so, wenn ich aber einer von diesen Feldern ändere, dann bekommen alle den gleichen Wert. Wie kann ich es vermeiden?
Könnte Ihr mir zusäztlich ein Beispiel geben für eine Prozedur, die der Speicherung per Button klick ausführt.

Danke im Voraus

CaraBr


----------

